# Go Sox!!



## GlassJaw (Oct 19, 2004)

Just when you think they're done, they pull you right back in.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes indeed. I'll be pretty damn happy if they pull off the unthinkable and actually win this damn series.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 19, 2004)

Wasn't Socks the name of the Clintons' cat?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2004)

This has to be one of the most incomprehensible thread titles I ever saw!


----------



## hong (Oct 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This has to be one of the most incomprehensible thread titles I ever saw!



 It's obviously a thread about Iraq. I'd lock it down now, if I was you.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'll be pretty damn happy if they pull off the unthinkable and actually win this damn series




Well no team has ever brought a series to game 7 after being down 0-3.  That would be a feat in itself.



> It's obviously a thread about Iraq. I'd lock it down now, if I was you.




Hmm, too politcal?  I can change the subject to "Kitties are soft" instead.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 19, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yes indeed. I'll be pretty damn happy if they pull off the unthinkable and actually win this damn series.




Ah, don't get your hopes up. The Yankees are going to win. They always do. Something about a curse, and a babe.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 19, 2004)

> The Yankees are going to win. They always do. Something about a curse




Blasphemer!!

But yeah, you're probably right.... :\


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just glad that I'm on vacation this week so I can stay up late to watch the games.  If it starts at 8pm it ends at 1am, if it starts at 5pm it ends at 11pm.  Talk about a battle. Hope its just not too late.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, we are right where we were last year at this time - down three games to two heading back to New York.  The big difference this year is that we won't have a manager who will make one Little mistake in Game 7


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 19, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> But yeah, you're probably right.... :\




Didn't mean to bring you down. I just have to root for the hometown team of my childhood.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 19, 2004)

And I just have to ban your stinkin' nay-saying... err... no, no. Self-control, that's the ticket. Yes indeedy. Self-control.

Twitch.

I'm not a huge sports fan, but even if the Red Sox end up losing at this point we've no longer embarrassed ourselves. It would be hard to live with a 0-4 sweep.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Oct 20, 2004)

Front of a house in Norwich CT


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a win tonight and they make history.


----------



## ironmani (Oct 20, 2004)

Imhotepthewise said:
			
		

> Front of a house in Norwich CT



That where you live Imhotep? I'm in hard hittin New Britain! Small world....


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 20, 2004)

as soon as torre made his familiar bone-headed move of bringing in his crutch too early (or too often) in the 8th inning of game 4...up 3 games to 0... I knew this was gonna wind up going 7.

i almost predicted game 5 pitch by pitch, as before the game, i  said
1> pedro would give up the lead at pitch #101 (it was 100)
2> jeter would be the one who got the big hit
3> esteban loaiza would wind up being important

i expect a sox blowout tonight.
and an early sox lead tomorrow

and once the sox "fans" are convinced they can actually win...

thats when the yanks come back and the sox lose.

but not a moment sooner


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> but not a moment sooner




So, the Sox will go up 10 nothing pitching a shut out but loose it in the bottom of the nineth?


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I'm not really a Red Sox fan, but I'm sure pulling for them. And it's 7-1 right now in the 8th, so it's dangerously close to going to Game 7, which as stated by others is an amazing feat.

Let's face it, it would be fitting for the curse to be broken against the Yankees.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

4-1, it's only 4-1


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 20, 2004)

and of course, as rewarding as it might be, beating the yankees doesnt end the curse.
the curse involves winning the world series.

and crothian, red sox fans are ALREADY convincing themselves that this series is over and theyve won. an early lead tomorrow and they will start counting outs. once that happens, the curse kicks in.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

he swated the ball, I've never seen that


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah. That was weird. You can't force a fumble in baseball.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

and now police with Riot Gear!!


----------



## ironmani (Oct 20, 2004)

Waaaaaahhhhh I dont want to get out so I swat the ball out his glove.
"Sorry A-Rod your out."
"What?!?!?! But...but....but we're the Yankees...we always get those calls going our way....."
 Not tonight. 
To Joe Torre.....your powers are weak old man.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 20, 2004)

Here we go. Bottom of the 9th with the heart of the order up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I'd rather see Godzilla walked than let him hit  - and that was a great K on Williams.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 20, 2004)

It has to go seven....holy cow!!  Wow!!  

Of course this only means I have to stay up late tommorrow night, too.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 20, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It has to go seven....holy cow!!  Wow!!
> 
> Of course this only means I have to stay up late tommorrow night, too.....



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

And, of course, I'm working tomorrow night.    It's been murder on me (I've been working every night of the series, excepting Sunday).  Here's hoping.  

Nick


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 20, 2004)

Game 7 comming up.  What a series this has turned out to be.  Kurt pitches with a bad ankle and a lot of guts.


----------



## Shindorim (Oct 20, 2004)

Man, what great series. I love the Sox, but I won't believe it 'til I see it. Coming back 3 games to avoid a sweep and then losing in the 7th game is the stuff a good curse is made of.   

Regardless, Go Papi! Go Sox!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

I know.  It hovers in the back of my mind.   I'm just happy that the game wasn't rained out tonight.  That would have killed any momentum the Sox had built up from the two games at Fenway.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

A-Rod said:
			
		

> "It was a big momentum changer,'' Rodriguez said. "I don't want those umpires to meet anymore because every time they meet, it goes against the Yankees.''



Granted, he hasn't been a Yankee for long, but I don't think any of the Yankees could argue this with a straight face (like, the Chuck Knoblauch/phantom tag from the 1999 ALCS didn't go in their favor?).  Part of being a really good team or player is that you get those weird little calls going in your favor a lot, like when they let Shaq use opposing centers as step ladders in the NBA.  It was interference, undoubtedly -- sour grapes, much?  (Oh, before someone accuses me of sour grapes, the Sox were completely outclassed in '99.)

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the rule the umps invoked, if anyone's curious: link.  (And, I notice, as I scroll up, that ironmani's essentially already posted what I just posted...oh, well.)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 20, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> And I just have to ban your stinkin' nay-saying... err... no, no. Self-control, that's the ticket. Yes indeedy. Self-control.
> 
> Twitch.
> 
> I'm not a huge sports fan, but even if the Red Sox end up losing at this point we've no longer embarrassed ourselves. It would be hard to live with a 0-4 sweep.



*placing Yankee catnip in PC's dinner bowl*

(then run......)


----------



## ironmani (Oct 20, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> It was interference, undoubtedly -- sour grapes, much?
> Nick



The intresting thing to note about that play, is if A-Rod stayed in the base path and ran into Arryo and knocked the ball loose, he would have been safe.


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2004)

Go Sox!!! Man... going to be a great game tomorrow!


----------



## Vorith (Oct 20, 2004)

baseball is boring...if you have seen one game, you have seen them all.
    Plus the Sox will choke at the last minute, im sorry all of you hopefull fans


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 20, 2004)

Greatest.Series.Ever

If the Sox win tonight, it will be the Greatest.Comeback.Ever



> baseball is boring




Whatever dude.  How can you even say that with all the publicity these playoffs are getting?  Honestly, I truely believe people who say that don't understand the game.

Go Sox!!  I Believe!!


----------



## Vorith (Oct 20, 2004)

oh no i understand the game...plus "publicity" has nothing to do with anything EVER.Just look at something like American Idol it had lots of publicity and it really sucked.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Greatest.Series.Ever
> If the Sox win tonight, it will be the Greatest.Comeback.Ever



Not if they go down in 4 or 5 to the NL champ. And no matter who wins (in either series), that's likely.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Foul said:
			
		

> Game 7 comming up.  What a series this has turned out to be.  Kurt pitches with a bad ankle and a lot of guts.




I think "bad ankle" understates what "a lot of guts" he had.

If I correctly understood what I read this morning, they gave up on the masterwork Reebok and instead, _the doctors pulled and stitched folds of his skin directly into his ripped tendons_ to strengthen it up with additional "meat."

A totally (disgusting) and temporary measure. 

And gutsy? 

He was bleeding through his sutures before the end of the 2nd inning.

If the whole team had his heart and Ortiz' calm, professional approach-- sweet Jesus.

Wulf


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 20, 2004)

> oh no i understand the game




I tend to doubt it.  These are some of the greatest games ever in any sport.  If you fail to see that, then you don't understand the magnitude of what's happening.  So why not stay out of the thread if you have nothing to offer except negativity.



> the doctors pulled and stitched folds of his skin directly into his ripped tendons to strengthen it up with additional "meat."




I read that this morning.  That's straight-up nasty.  Plus I have been reading Chaositech lately so I'm sure that didn't help.     Curt is harcore.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 20, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If I correctly understood what I read this morning, they gave up on the masterwork Reebok and instead, _the doctors pulled and stitched folds of his skin directly into his ripped tendons_ to strengthen it up with additional "meat."




Didn't know that doctors had done anything to the tendons.  All FOX was saying was that he had pain killers shot into it.  As usual FOX had the wrong information.  It was nice to hear Fox go from a very pro-Yankee broadcast in game 1 to an almost middle of the road broadcast in game 6.


----------



## stevelabny (Oct 21, 2004)

i am continually amazed how yankee fans think Fox is pro-Sox and Sox fans think Fox is pro-Yaks. sad.

I woulda talked more trash if the boards were up during the game, but unfortunately they werent, and you Sox fans wont get to mock me any extra.


Bringing in Pedro was an awful move, not only did it put this game at risk, but it completely screws up Pedro for the WS. If ANYONE can explain what the point was, let me know.

As for the guy who said "if youve seen one baseball game youve seen them all" WOW. actually, if you watched more than one, you would know that the actual baseball cliche is that you will see something in every game that youve never seen before.

And what I've learned the last few day: well, since I already KNEW that it wasnt over till its over...my lesson is

the current generation of Yankee fans are AWFUL.
and they really don't deserve a WS.
the way the quit on the team this year should be punished.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 21, 2004)

The evil empire has fallen!!    The Red Sox are going to the World Series!!


----------



## Sialia (Oct 21, 2004)

WOOT with lots of WOOTness in it!


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 21, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> Bringing in Pedro was an awful move, not only did it put this game at risk, but it completely screws up Pedro for the WS. If ANYONE can explain what the point was, let me know.





I agree with you 100%.  It was wrong for a couple of reasons:
1.  If you win it screws up the game 1 start of the WS.
2.  It brings a lifeless crowd back into the game with the "Who's your daddy" chant.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 21, 2004)

Glorious. Go, us!

Apparently Pedro typically always throws some pitches mid-way through his rest, just to keep his arm loose.  Today happened to be that day, so he asked to be put in. It shouldn't jeopardize him for Saturday and the World Series.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 21, 2004)

Greatest.Comeback.Ever


----------



## AIM-54 (Oct 21, 2004)

WHOOOO!!!!  We won!  We won!  We won!!!

I was waiting for the shoe to drop the whole game...but we pulled it off!

WHOOOO!!!!

My girlfriend just called me from Kenmore Square and it's rocking!  No surprise, though. 

GO SOX!!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

P-Cat's right about Pedro's throwing schedule.  As for why, I think on some level, the Sox must have felt that the 7th was the most important inning of the game -- Schilling's not available and neither is Foulke, so that makes Petey the best available option in the most important inning of your entire season.  Bill James has said it before, IIRC, and I believe it's true -- you want your best pitcher pitching at the most critical junctures, whether it's the seventh or the ninth.  As for the "Who's Your Daddy?" chants, I don't think you make a baseball decision based on what the crowd's chanting but on how your pitcher reacts to it.  It doesn't bother Pedro apparently.

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

*ironmani*: Yeah, I think that's interesting, too, although it makes sense given the obstruction rule.  Of course, that probably would have set off a mini-brawl (thinking of the scrape between Carlton Fisk and Thurman Munson, I think, back in the 70s).  Probably best that things happened as they did (well, as a Red Sox fan, of course it's best things happened as they did).  

Nick


----------



## Crothian (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, the Sox still have a long way to go.  Neither of the other teams they could play is looking like a cakewalk.  But it was a good boring game allowing me to watch other TV shows.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

Agreed.  Although I've got to say that I'd rather face the Cards than the Astros.  The Houston pitching is more worrisome to me, and they've got a lineup that's nearly as sharp as the St. Louis lineup.

Nick


----------



## talinthas (Oct 21, 2004)

what a series.  best baseball i've ever seen.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, that's going to be a great game seven tommorrow night and maybe people will actaully watch it


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2004)

Still sticking with my forecast from up-thread: Cards/Astros winner takes the World Series in 5.


----------



## mearls (Oct 21, 2004)

I still have not absorbed all this. I still can't believe it happened. You couldn't get away with writing a movie that had this plot - no one would believe it.

Thank God I don't have any critical work this coming week. I'm not going to be able to focus on anything but the World Series.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

Winner of Cards/Astros in 5?  How do you figure?  I'm not saying the NL team won't win, but I think five games is implying that they're going to trounce the Sox, which I find a bit hard to believe, especially with the Sox having the home field advantage.

Nick


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey! E.N. World has a No Politics/No Religion policy!

Baseball is both. (Though I am a baseball athiest...) 

The Auld Grump


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 21, 2004)

And the sox have wonit. needless to say my gf is upset, and by extension i am too.

Though she feels they lost cause they didnt want it enough.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> And the sox have wonit. needless to say my gf is upset, and by extension i am too.
> 
> Though she feels they lost cause they didnt want it enough.



 ...Or maybe they just weren't as good 

 Now...how bad do I want to see Clemens pitch against Boston?


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats to the Sox. Great to see them finally dump the Yanks. 

Here's to a great World Series!


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2004)

I like how the New York Times put it: 


> It was actually happening. The nerd was kissing the homecoming queen. Paper was beating scissors; scissors were beating rock. Charlie Brown was kicking the football. The Red Sox were beating the Yankees for the American League pennant.


----------



## Vorith (Oct 21, 2004)

great job...(i still dont like them)


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 21, 2004)

The Sox are better than both of the NL teams.  Sox in 6.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 21, 2004)

Go Sox!  I am not a baseball fan, but that game was well worth watching!!!  I even stayed up past my bed time I was so caught up   Poor yanks to loose by that much, but it had to happen eventually.

The curse is now broken!!!!!  Go Soxs!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 21, 2004)

mearls said:
			
		

> I still have not absorbed all this. I still can't believe it happened. You couldn't get away with writing a movie that had this plot - no one would believe it.




Mike, apparently before the game the Sox were watching "Miracle," that movie about the US olympic hockey team that beat the unstoppable Russians.


----------



## MetalBard (Oct 21, 2004)

Phew...  I was still holding my breath a little in the bottom of the 9th.  Man this is awesome.  I really look forward to seeing the World Series with the Sox in it.  My entire family is from the north shore, so I am just, well, stunned actually.  It still hasn't sunken in quite yet.

That and my group is gaming this Saturday...    I guess we'll just have to check the score during the breaks (there might be a record number of breaks for our game though!  )


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2004)

When I saw Yankees would be playing Kevin Brown, I knew the Sox would have a pretty decent chance.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 21, 2004)

> That and my group is gaming this Saturday...  I guess we'll just have to check the score during the breaks




My group usually plays on Sun.  This Sun is Pats-Jets at 4:00 (both 5-0) and then the WS at 8:00.  I'm thinking no game this week.  This is potentially a once in a lifetime event.  I can't miss any of the games.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's an update on that tendon procedure.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...ap/20041020/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bba_alcs_schilling


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 21, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> The curse is now broken!!!!!  Go Soxs!




_Runs over and knocks on wood_

Don't get ahead of yourself, we still have to win the World Series before it's lifted.  If it happens, it'd be great if Menino (or whoever) sends someone to  fix the famous "Reverse the Curse" sign on Storrow in the middle of the night.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2004)

go sox!!

they did what the CUBS FAILED to do last year.    ("bartman ball" is only an excuse - the other playoff game loses that cost them the series had no such interference)

and, like i said about the red sox last year, i'd way rather see them in the Series than the yanks.  sorry yanks, but 20+ WS victories is way more than any other team, and way more than any team needs.  let's let the little guys have some glory for a change, eh?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 21, 2004)

Eh. We'll kick your asses next year.


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 21, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> the current generation of Yankee fans are AWFUL.
> and they really don't deserve a WS.
> the way the quit on the team this year should be punished.




To be fair, on Sunday afternoon (before game 4), even the most hardcore Red Sox fans that I know had pretty much let go of the dream.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 21, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sorry yanks, but 20+ WS victories is way more than any other team, and way more than any team needs.  let's let the little guys have some glory for a change, eh?




Why is it more than any team needs? If they keep winning the WS, then why not? Over time, they have proven over and over that they are the best team in baseball. When you are on top, who cares about the little guys? Isn't that they way it goes in business and sports?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2004)

yes, but you can't win 'em all, so


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, well I heard in the next installment, Johnny Damon gets encased in carbonite, Curt Schilling loses his hand in a skirmish with A-rod, and Steinbrenner chokes Joe Torre to death without ever touching him.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 21, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yes, but you can't win 'em all, so




 
Right back at you. 

(I'd give you the NY salute, but that'd probably get me banned for a while   )


----------



## Crothian (Oct 21, 2004)

Banned for life, remember PC is a Sox fan....


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 21, 2004)

I know that the feeling is we have to win a Series to break the curse.  But as a Sox fan for over 30 years, I think that the curse has been broken since last year.  The true curse of the Sox is that they would fold the minute the chips were down.  They'd start losing and they'd get defeated mentally.  They'd win up to the All Star Break, then they'd tank and tank hard.

Last year, even with the Grady Little fiasco, they never gave up.  They fought to the end.  And this year, the proved once again that these men just don't believe that there is a curse.  

The reason the Sox won is they are a team, and belief and comradeship and sill are factors that all the numbers and statistics in the world can't capture.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2004)

*Vying for the Underdog...*

I'm glad, the Soxs got it, the 'curse' has been a burden for too long.

I wish the Mets were in the running...maybe...one day.

EnWorld still kicks...I am 

George the boss...needs to get a reality check, once in a while.

Good Series...classic.

That is baseball.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2004)

If you're wondering why I expect the NL champ to make short work of the Red Sox (and at the time I wrote it, of the Yankees as well).

The Cards were the best team in baseball this year. The Astros were the best team in the second half. The NLCS wasn't anywhere near as physically and emotionally draining as the ALCS. So you've got the better team, in better shape, as the percieved underdog.

That spells Lakers-Pistons to me. YMMV.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, I think everyone's said everything there is to be said about this (amazing) series. But looking forward at the World Series (wow, I can't believe I'm saying that about the Red Sox.)

*...vs St. Louis:* Plenty of history there, '46 and '67... Really, outside of New York, the Cards have to be Boston's biggest haunt. The NL's equivalent to the Yankees. Definitely a big part of the curse -- of course, what more appropriate way to lift the curse would there be than going through the Yanks, then Cards?

*...vs Houston:* Bucky. Buckner. Boone. Can you understand why I'm a little worried about the Killer B's? Not to mention Clemens will be involved -- the second most important pitcher that Boston ever lost to the Yankees.

It's a tough call, but I'd rather see the Cardinals. While they both have all the makings for "just another chapter in the curse," at least with the Cardinals, there's the "defeating old ghosts" angles as well. And since everything up this point has played out like a melodrama rather than a sport, it seems only natural to evaluate the Red Sox' chances in those terms.

But hey... Whether it's agonizing or exuberant, at least there's no conceivable way this series could be boring. Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2004)

i actually don't care if the sox win the WS or not - just good to see 'em in there for a change.  

next year, we need a hometown team to do better than crap for a change!


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually, if you want to be technical about it, the "Curse of the Babe" is over.  Beating the Yankees in this fashion and making it sting makes it so they are over the hump on the "Babe" curse. 

HOWEVER, as with most curses, there is a transference over to something else that has an effect on them.  This would be the World Series win.  Of course, with a win like this, I can see them getting over the hump too.

I have been a baseball fan all of my life (Twins fan myself) and I must say that I am not sure what to do with myself now that the Yankees lost to the Red Sox.  I am glad for Boston, but the Curse was as much a part of my life as... say... oxygen... or beer.

Eh, at least I still have Chicago and the GOAT!  BRING ON THE GOAT!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Actually, if you want to be technical about it, the "Curse of the Babe" is over.  Beating the Yankees in this fashion and making it sting makes it so they are over the hump on the "Babe" curse.




Not really. The "curse" isn't about defeating the Yankees -- they've one their division, and thus defeated the Yankees on more than one occasion. Nor was it about defeating the Yankees in a post-season series -- that wasn't even a _possibility_ until three-division play, so it wouldn't be a very meaningful curse. (Not that it is one, anyway... but even when it was invented in 1990, a Sox/Yankees post-season series was outside the realm of possibility.)

The curse is about winning a World Series. It's about heartbreak at the last possible second. Last year might not even be worthy of curse lore, being that they never even made it _to_ the World Series -- were it not the Yankees that kept them out.

This isn't to say that the Yankees aren't part of the Curse. They are -- and beating them in a best of seven series (after being down 0-3, wow) is _definitely_ a huge stride against it. But if the Red Sox don't win this year, that "World Series Victories Post-1918" line still reads: "Yankees 26, Red Sox 0." 

There won't be an asterisk saying "but the Red Sox did beat the Yankees after being down 0-3." There is no room for asterisks in the curse. If the Red Sox lose, 2004 will be remembered as the year that they came back to beat the Yankees, and _still_ couldn't win the World Series.

Curse ain't over. Yet.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 21, 2004)

I dunno...

I think a new curse has been born...

The Yankees -- the only team to _ever _ lose a playoff despite having a 3-0 lead in the series...

Now _that _ is humiliating


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Oct 21, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Curse ain't over. Yet.




I don't know Guilt... when the biggest Red Sox mark in ESPN says that the curse is over, that is a big mark (Peter Gammons, in case anyone was confused).

With all of that talk on Baseball Tonight about playing the Who's "Set me free" and that crap eating grin he had on his face, I say he thinks the curse is over.

Same with a few other Red Sox fans I know.  Same with me... That was the major hump to get over.  The other stigmatism you are talking about now with the World Series will NEVER be overcome.  You can't say, _The Yanks 26, Red Sox 0_ and not lget the moment of this series with the Yanks slip away into nothing.  This was history, we are VERY fortunate...

This was a HUGE choke by the Yankees and a GREAT comeback by the Red Sox.  This will be remembered for a LONG time, even if the Sox don't win the Series.  THAT is what breaks the curse.

EDITED: Because I am a Twins fan...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

Woah...everyone hold on. The world hasn't ended yet, has it? Its only been day...but still, worth checking...

...or will that only happen if the Sox win it all? 

((For the record, I'll throw in a GO SOX!...not sure why, I used to be a big Braves fan, but that was so long ago and I just faded out of watching sports...now, GO SOX! I say!))


----------



## Crothian (Oct 21, 2004)

The Curse is winning the Wolrd Sereis, beating the Yankees is a great step and great win but the Curse was always the World sereis and not winning it since Babe got traded.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 21, 2004)

Just wanted to step in and say congratulations to the Red Sox and their fans!

I'm not as big a Red Sox fan as my girlfriend is; I don't care much for the Yankees (I know it's a lame thing to say, but they win too much  ).  I'm actually not even that big a baseball fan, but I did want to say that this ALCS has been some of the best baseball I've ever seen, and that game 7 last night may have been the best single game I've seen (that's not saying much, though, 'cause I haven't seen too many).

I want to compliment the Sox and their fans and the game itself (and the Yankees and their fans, too, actually).  I'm not a big baseball fan, but last  night, watching that game was a powerful experience.  It rocked—real shake-the-pillars-of-heaven type stuff!  And I had this great experience while watching.  I didn't want to get too excited for the Sox as the game unfolded, because I was worried that the worst might happen.  But as the game went on, I became more enthralled, more excited, more nervous.

And then, a really cool thing happened in the 9th:  I began to believe.  All the signs in the audience, all the shots of supportive (and nervous) fans at the bars in Boston, my girlfriend rooting for them, the level of play.  It all came together somehow, and I began to BELIEVE.  With one out to go, I DID believe.  And it happened.

And that was so cool!  It felt like being part of something bigger than myself, and it was fun, and the baseball itself was excellent.  The whole Boston team played solidly the whole night, from Cabrera's fielding to Lowe's pitching to Damon's hitting.  It was joyful baseball to watch, and to feel like this team, after all these years, was slaying a giant!

No matter what happens in the World Series, Boston will always have this series and that game.  In some ways, that's an even bigger victory than a World Series:  down 3-0, come from behind, force a game 7, and then win it, against the Yankees, decisively, in Yankee Stadium!  What a triumph!

So, thanks, Boston, and Boston's die-hard supporters, and thanks, too, to the Yankees, and their fans, for a great series made all the more powerful for the love the fans have of the teams, and for the rivalry the teams and fans have with each other.  That was truly awesome.

I believe,

Warrior Poet


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Banned for life, remember PC is a Sox fan....




No, not life. Just until the Red Sox win a World Series.


----------



## Lord Foul (Oct 22, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Here's an update on that tendon procedure.
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...ap/20041020/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bba_alcs_schilling




Now in the article it didn't mention how this all got started.
I wonder if Theo Esptien (sp?) called Boston General and said hey there's something we want to try on Curt's ankle.  Could you send over a stiff so we can practice first?   

I'm glad it worked because we are going to need him if the Sox are going to win the WS.  GO SOX!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, not life. Just until the Red Sox win a World Series.




How are they different?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

Gloves up, Crothian.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for letting me be the straight man.  Oh, and I left a little gift for you.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How are they different?




Life isn't permanent 

Anyway, now it's official. For the third time since 1918, the Red Sox will be playing the Cardinals in the World Series. The Cardinals won both times prior, in game seven.

In 1946, the winning run came in the bottom of the 8th for the Cardinals, on the infamous (and misremembered) "Pesky held the ball" play. Driven in by a double, off the bat of St. Louis outfielder Harry Walker. Bats left, throws right.

Fortunately, the 2004 Cardinals didn't pick up any outfielders with that name this season! That would just be _spooky_.

Oh, by the way, what name is Larry short for again?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

Awesome.  That's a piece of trivia I didn't know.  Hopefully the Sox will settle all family business this year.    Well, aside from that with the Mets and the Reds.

Nick


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Mike, apparently before the game the Sox were watching "Miracle," that movie about the US olympic hockey team that beat the unstoppable Russians.



And that win was in the semifinal game, just like the Red Sox won in the semi-final round. *Cue eerie music*


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> And that win was in the semifinal game, just like the Red Sox won in the semi-final round. *Cue eerie music*



Yeah, but there was a serious drop-off in talent from the USSR to Finland. I think it's safe to assume that the Cards are no worse than the Yankees (and you can make a very good case that they're better).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

They might be, but I'd say their pitching is just as sketchy as NY's was, although their hitting is better -- I haven't seen enough of their team to judge their defense, although Rolen, Renteria, and Edmonds are all really good fielders, based on what I have seen.  I could see the series going either way, and with Boston at home for four games, I'm going to run with Boston.

Nick


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2004)

Its going to be a good series, though for some reason I find my self now leaning towards the Sox......


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

I just noticed the title and avatar.  Good times.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2004)

Ya, ya, ya...enjoy your fun but I'll have my revenge!!!  

No I won't.......


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 29, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> If it happens, it'd be great if Menino (or whoever) sends someone to  fix the famous "Reverse the Curse" sign on Storrow in the middle of the night.








			
				Boston.com said:
			
		

> And at a Storrow Drive overpass, Governor Mitt Romney took a blowtorch to the "Reverse Curve'' sign that had been impishly defaced months ago to read "Reverse the Curse.''




Close enough.

And here's the link:
http://www.boston.com/sports/baseba...ders_greet_the_day_with_wings_on_their_heels/


----------

